# Buying First Auto Press (it's so hard)



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all. I am buying my first auto press soon and am very overwhelmed by all the info so looking for some advice. 

I have my search narrowed down to 3 presses (i think) 
1. M&R Diamondback with Red Chili Flash
2. Anatol Titan with Servo Index & AC heads. Rapid Wave Quartz Flash
3. Anatol Volt all Electric. Rapid Wave Quartz Flash

I know very well that almost everyone is going to tell me M&R. I know their reputation on service etc and that is very appealing. Anatol I know has a bad rep with service but most of the bad reviews I have seen are several years old and am told they have made strides in that dept. Here are some of my concerns.... I am in a wheelchair but very active and have been running a manual shop by myself for 3 years. Physically I am a bit limited so want a press with minimal maintenance needed. Space is also a factor, my shop area is 22' x 27'. 

I like Anatol Volt for these reasons:
• No pneumatics so less maintenance (hopefully)
•*Smaller Footprint than the comparable Diamondback
•*I already have an Anataol Lightning manual press so pallets are interchangeable.
• Less Noise
• No need to buy compressor/chiller (need all the extra space I can get)
• Price is better and the dealer is offering the flash for free if I buy at upcoming ISS.

I like Anatol Titan for these reasons:
• Less pneumatics than all air presses
•*Smallest foot print of all 3
•*I already have an Anataol Lightning manual press so pallets are interchangeable.
• Compressor/chiller can be smaller so less money and space
• Price is best of all 3 and the dealer is offering the flash for free if I buy at upcoming ISS.

I like the M&R for these reasons:
•*Service Reputation
•*Everyone says they are awesome
• (I need counter points to the above Anatol points) 

I'd also like to know if anyone has operated both brands. Is stepback or revolver faster for P/F/P? Which one is easiest/faster to register colors? (I struggle with this on my manual) I'm sure I left out something so please ad any info you may have. 

Thank you so much fellow printers, this site is been great to me and I thank you for all your input!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I know at one time Anatol struggled with some electrical issues and were problematic with some switches. 

M&R is proven and you will find more techs to work on. 

If the all electric is what your after IMO there is a much better option. The Workhorse Sabre. It flashes in head and is quicker the step back or revolver. Not sure the price difference from the Anatol.


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

I did look at the Sabre, however it is not all electric. The pallet lifts are still are driven so would still need compressor and chiller. A much smaller and less expensive one. I did like this press but it is more expensive than the others if you add in the flashback.

Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Just curious, all the presses you looked at have electric heads - why going with air on the M+R ?


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't believe the Diamondbacks series offers electric heads.

Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone else chime in that has knowledge of any of the presses I mentioned or any feedback that may help me in this decision? I need all the input I can get LOL.


----------



## hitthespot (Jan 27, 2011)

We've been running a M&R Diamondback for 5yrs now. Very little problems at all. Mostly just adjusting sensors that have slowly moved out of place over time. Very reliable and support has been great when needed.


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

hitthespot said:


> We've been running a M&R Diamondback for 5yrs now. Very little problems at all. Mostly just adjusting sensors that have slowly moved out of place over time. Very reliable and support has been great when needed.


Thanks for the reply. What dryer are you running with it and does it keep up with the auto?


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

So I have it narrowed down to 2 shop set ups... Both of these would cost about the same. Any input would be helpful. 

M&R Diamondback Servo Index, Air Heads & Lift 
Red Chili D Quartz Flash
Fusion 36" Conveyor Dryer 3 panels.
Tri-Loc Reg System

OR

Workhorse Sabre, Servo Index, AC Heads, Air Lift 
Flashback
Powerhouse Quartz Conveyor Dryer 52" belt
Compressor and Chiller included 

PROS for M&R
Nothing but good things are said for their equipment and service. 
Comes with Tri-Loc
Smaller Footprint

CONS for M&R
Need heavier duty compressor/chiller and that is extra expense.
A bit more expensive


PROS for Workhorse
AC Heads
Comes with compressor/chiller
Flashback doesn't lose a color
Less electrical work to be done in my shop
User interface seems more advanced and easy to comprehend
A bit less expensive
Wider dryer belt

CONS for Workhorse
Larger footprint (2 feet in diameter bigger)
No Tri-Loc
Front and back screen clamps seem like it would be more difficult than side clamps. 

Any input from current users of either press, dryers etc?


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

M&R - best machines made hands down.
Easy to operate and hold their value very well!

Our M&R Gauntlet is over 20 years old and still producing a few thousands prints a day with no issues!


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought my Workhorse Javelin in October and love it! No issues with front and back clamps. Registration is a breeze. My compressor is outside and it's a relatively quiet running machine. I've seen the Anatol Volt in person. I was interested when I saw their marketing materials however seeing it in person I was not impressed. I would not trade my Workhorse for it at all. 

The flashback is s great feature of Workhorse. Mine is a 6 color press and I've done several jobs that required all six heads so the flashback saved me. (I actually have two and would recommend that). When you don't need the extra head you can move the flashback to an open station and print "table up" to increase your speed. 

Not press related but regardless who you go with you need to go over to Action Engineering and get you a roller squeegee and Teflon screen. This really helps eliminate fibrillation. 


-Mitchell


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my update on my auto purchase....

We went with M&R. Got the Diamondback S with Red Chili Flash. I am beyond happy with it. I am getting a couple days work (on the old manual) done before lunch in one day. The Tri-Loc reg system is a must, especially if you struggle with registration like I did. If you are considering M&R talk to and buy from Patrick Lashbrook ([email protected]), he knows his stuff and was an amazing help in the buying process and flew in to train me for 2 days. Rich if you see this, Patrick needs a raise, that guy is awesome! I can't forget Bob our technician that did the install, he was great as well.


----------



## GrimmAthletics (Sep 17, 2013)

What compressor are you running and HP?


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

GrimmAthletics said:


> What compressor are you running and HP?


Ingersoll Rand. 7.5 HP - 80 gallon.


----------



## RPRSNT (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, read through your post. Im in sydney australia looking at getting a diamond back L second hand.Just interested to know how its going for you 10 or so months in??


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd definitely suggest M&R. We just toured their plant and were very impressed. They stand by their machines and will come out to fix any issues as well.


----------

